# Any tools or website for house searching or posting?



## Elizak (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm wondering if you guys want to buy or rent house in AUS, any website you will post and let seller know what you are looking for? Or just searching properties website then catch up with agency?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

https://realestate.com.au is a good one.
Plenty of search filter options.


----------



## Elizak (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks, any others?


----------



## Hannah59 (Jan 29, 2020)

You may try matchhomenow.com, new platform to people who wanna post sth about buy or rent..


----------



## D24Plus (Dec 1, 2019)

I haven't found a useful website doing exactly as you mentioned. In my experience, if you want to specify what you're looking for you'd generally need to go around and talk to the agents in a particular area, to register your interest so they might contact you when they have something suitable. My recent experience though was that very few would actually pay attention to what you say you're looking for; mostly they just bomb your inbox with an indiscriminate list of everything that comes on their books.

realestate.com.au allows you to set up an account where you can track specific properties you are interested in and get a list of new properties in the areas you are interested in, as they come on the market. The Smartphone apps add a bit of extra functionality to help you stay organised as you search.

You could have a look at domain.com.au, which has substantial but not complete overlap with realestate.com.au in terms of both the list of properties and the functionality.

You could also have a look at onthehouse.com.au.

There are surely others.


----------



## Emilywood2 (Feb 1, 2020)

take a look on this matchhomenow com too..


----------

